# Ex Mass Trees..........



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone here go out and cut down their own tree? Just curious where everyone goes. Looking to hit a place up in the next few days. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Snipe, like a tree farm? or are you looking to go rough it up the woods?


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

We do artificial now, but I used to LOVE to go to a little tree farm on East Rd in Tiverton. Not sure if he's still there. That was years ago.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

StbbrnMedic said:


> We do artificial now, but I used to LOVE to go to a little tree farm on East Rd in Tiverton. Not sure if he's still there. That was years ago.


It's still there,also there is one on Sodom Road in Westport


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh excellent. I do miss the fresh cut tree smell. Think we'll be tossing the fake tree soon.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Oh excellent. I do miss the fresh cut tree smell. Think we'll be tossing the fake tree soon.


ya you cant beat that smell.. there is a tree farm in Marlborough on Bolton st aka Rt 85 just north of the police station if that helps.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Speaking of live trees....did the winner of Americas Top Inventor last year ever get his product on the market...it was brilliant. Actually he was a FF from NY, he invented an angel that sits on top of your tree,if a fire ignited it has a core that melts at a certain temp releasing water from a package under your tree, not sure what it was called but well worth it considering all the people that diee each year from tree fires.....


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I haven't heard of it. You'd think something like that would be advertised all over the place this time of year.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I go every year to Fieldstone Acres Farms in Carver on the old Rt 44. As long as you keep them watered the trees will last lonmg past Christmas with few loose needles. Some of the bigger trees are actually discounted becuase they are on the verge of growing to be WAY to big for anyone to use. Prices top out at about $50.
Usually you have to tag your tree in early-mid November to get a good pick, but if you get there early on the first cutting weekend (upcoming on Sat the 6th), you should have some luck.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

You mean you're allowed to erect a Christmas tree within the confines of your residence in Massachusetts??


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> It's still there,also there is one on Sodom Road in Westport


Sodom Road? Har - is that the one that intersects with Fellatio Lane?


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Not fair. Just shot cider out my nose. Ouch BTW.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ex Mass Trees? What are those, trees that left the state? You should get one of the live ones you plant after the holidays, do something nice for the planet.


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

When we picked up our tree yesterday there was a woman at the farm that used the term "Holiday Tree" and I just about threw up. I felt like saying " its ok lady you still got a little over a month until Odrama makes it illegal to say Christmas" some people make me sick, Holiday lights, Holiday tree, Holiday party ....what is the world coming to?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's replies. Looks like Carver it will be.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Andy0921 said:


> You mean you're allowed to erect a Christmas tree within the confines of your residence in Massachusetts??


Only if it's not visible from the outside.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

There's always the option of a Festivus pole;

http://www.festivuspoles.com/


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Snipe - You're allowed to have Christmas trees in your little closet at the mall? The mop is gonna get jealous..


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> There's always the option of a Festivus pole;
> 
> http://www.festivuspoles.com/


Then there will be a Festivus for the rest of us


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

A true family tradition with my family when I was young. Just something about going into the woods and cutting down a tree.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

JMB1977 said:


> A true family tradition with my family when I was young. Just something about going into the woods and cutting down a tree.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSEaHyzbqTA


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey Sniper, did you ger ur tree yet? I just got back from cutting mine down from the farm in Carver. My whole damn house smells like blue spruce.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Hey Sniper, did you ger ur tree yet? I just got back from cutting mine down from the farm in Carver. My whole damn house smells like blue spruce.....


Hoping to do it tomorrow Obie. How's the process work? You bring a Sawzall and just walk through the farm? Then drag it out like a cavemans girlfriend. HAHAHHAA


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

You might have to wait...I though they only did cuttings on this and next weekend. Those on their mailing list get two weekends before Thanksgiving to tag for December...hence, if you don't get there early, you risk all good picks beign already cut or tagged. (Still, if you find one that's too big I always suppose you can cut a few feet off the bottom and use the bows for decorations...the one's planted in '89 are 1/2 off.) If you can only go during the week, you may be able to do it by appointment...I think the owners have regular day jobs.

Fieldstone Acres Tree Farm 
143 Plymouth Rd. (old rt 44)
Carver, MA 
508-866-2839 
[email protected] 
from: http://www.farmfresh.org/food/farm.php?farm=1051

They pretty much do everything. You walk through, find your tree, and they drive over with a tractor, cut it for you, bring it to your vehicle, and help you tie it down if necessary. The majority of the trees run between $40 & $50, cash only, and I usually bring a few bucks to tip the kids who do the cutting and drive the tractor.It may seem a little expensive, but you get what you pay for. I've never had--in the two decades since I started going there when I was a kid with the parents--a problem with my tree drying out.

It's a small mom-and-pop farm, and they serve free hot chocolate/cider and cookies in the barn where you cash out. It's great if you've got kids. It was beautiful there this moring w/ all the snow. Anytime anyone asks, I highly recommend this place.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Obie !!!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Barbrady said:


>


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!

You ever been watching SNL real late, like almost before " Late Night at the Apollo" late, and you see an ad for something outrageous like fake dog shit--halfway through the commercial, you realize it's not an SNL skit, but a real commercial....

That's what that video was. It was so damn funny (and also kinda scary when the reality sets in), I thought it was [email protected]#$in' fake.

Some of the fake ones were kinda funny too...if they don't annoy you first


----------

